# SCUSA Nationals change



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

After talking with several people involved with securing the sod farm location for the upcomming Nationals we have decided it is in the best interest of the casters to move the tournament to Marlton NJ. [Same field used for the N.E.Open.] Reason being we could not use the sod field on Friday. We want to have Friday as a pratice day and to give newcommers the opportunity to meet and cast with some of our regular casters. It's a good time to learn about equipment,safety, rules and ask questions. 
The field will be available for practice all day Friday. I will be there along with several other casters.
There will be no more changes to this tournament. The dates are 
Fri. Sept. 12 - Practice and unoffical seminar
Sat. Sept.13 - Tournament starts at 9AM
Sun. Sept. 14 - Tournaments starts at 9AM
We will be serving food on Saturday.
There are a large number of motels and resturants in Marlton that are only a few minutes from the field.
If anyone has a question or need help in anyway please call or email me at.
301-459-0763
email
[email protected]
Hope to see everyone there.
Thank You
Bob Sales
President SCUSA INC.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

so how exactly do we participate? or just spectate
do we just get there and signup or pre apply somehow?


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooeric*

Sign up when you get there. Hope you can make it on Friday. Look foward to meeting you.
Bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Eric,

Friday is usually very informal. Just show up, check in with the SCUSA official on hand and cast. Lots of help and normally the most laid back, fun day.

Saturday morning casting usually starts around 9:00 or as soon as the field is setup (help setting up is always appreciated). Be there by 8:30 to get registered and payed up. A "last round" time is set (usually 4 on Sat and 2 on sun) and we complete that round to end the casting, then measure the casts.

Normally the shorter casters throw first and the longer casters throw last, this helps keep tangles to a minimum as you walk and wind out to the sinker.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

I would like to go, have'nt been to one in awhile. Where's it located? Directions. Got a link or map to it please. Thanks


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*tourny question*

How much is it to cast ? Also will you guys provide the sinkers and what pound test do I need to throw 150gram?


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

How about posting an exact street address so one can GPS it or Mapquest it?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Vernad Ogonowicz said:


> How about posting an exact street address so one can GPS it or Mapquest it?


I'm sure they will get it posted shortly, I searched some of the old threads on Sportcast, but didn't see it right away.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

bdriversteve said:


> How much is it to cast ? Also will you guys provide the sinkers and what pound test do I need to throw 150gram?


IT's a minimum size limit on the line not a lb test.

For the 150 gram the minimum line diameter must be .31 mm or greater.

This might be 10 or 12 lb test in general but that is not a guarantee- some manufacturers print the diameter on the packaging- however that is not necessarily a guarantee either. THey will have micrometers available to test line size if you want to check, and If for some reason your line doesn't meet the requirements, I'll have some spools of spare line for sale with me that does. 

Generally no cost to cast on Friday (practice day) $20.00 covers casting for both days of the tournament Saturday and Sunday, and it's preferable for casters to be a member of Sportcast- memberships are available on the spot for a $20 or $25 annual fee.(memory slipping, not absolutely sure on the membership)

These prices are what I remember from previous tournaments, so if there is to be a change I am not aware of, Bob or someone will have to announce it.

Friday's are best time to come out and practice, see what this sport is all about, and talk to the folks and get questions answered.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*See link for address*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49776&highlight=Marlton


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*tournament info*

Thanks everyone for helping out with the information. Working hard and late but I will respond to questions as soon as I see them

The field address is 1047 Tuckerton Marlton NJ 
O8053

Fees are $20 for the event Thats for one day or two. Friday is free and open to everyone
Weights are 100 125 150 AND 175 grams. Weights and clips are furnished by SCUSA
A caster may cast any of the weights at anytime during a tournament. Each cast will be marked with proper flag. Measurements will be taken at the end of the days event.
All line must be HI VIS
Line dia.
Shock leader - no less than .75mm
running line
100 gram .25mm
125 gram .28mm
150 gram .31mm
175 gram .31mm
Line sizes are min. Larger line can be used.
Friday is practice
Saturday Tournament begins at 9AM casting stops at 4PM
Sunday Starting time 9AM Casting stops at 2PM.
Hope this helps. Everyone is welcome. Hope to see all of you on the field
Thank You
Bob Sales
President SCUSA INC


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Eric,
> 
> Normally the shorter casters throw first and the longer casters throw last, this helps keep tangles to a minimum as you walk and wind out to the sinker.
> 
> ...


do you feel funny about always throwing first????? 

Just kiddin tommy...this winter/spring ill be tossin some field a lil more..right now..its tarpon time


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> do you feel funny about always throwing first?????
> 
> Just kiddin tommy...this winter/spring ill be tossin some field a lil more..right now..its tarpon time



It's a curse I just can't seem to break Jesse. Been tryin for almost 10 years though......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> It's a curse I just can't seem to break Jesse. Been tryin for almost 10 years though......


hah!  yeah yeah... i hear ya 



Jesse


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Eric,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So We line in up in order of heigth ?  

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I attended one year and*

they were doing it by girth and it took forever to determine the order.....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Orest said:


> they were doing it by girth and it took forever to determine the order.....



LMAO- that it'd be a problem now a days -since we have gone to measuring with lazers.

Oh well , still might have some of those LOOOONG tape measures laying around for taking girth measurements


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hehe fluffy casters of america.

touch our lead, we'll eat your livestock.

Jesse


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Bob, nice job...*

with tourney. i saw a few new and some old/more seasoned casters on tommy's video. and there were some nice distances recorded. keep up the good work!


----------

